# Electrical Systems in Buildings by S. David Hughes



## indy-engineer (Mar 5, 2009)

Trying to get my hands on one of these books cheaper than Amazon.com ($228) and Barnesandnoble.com ($198). The co-worker I'm studying with has it (from his Rose-Hulman days) and we've found a LOT of useful reference material all in one place instead of scattered like I have. Any leads would be appreciated. I'm going to check the local library too.


----------



## indy-engineer (Mar 6, 2009)

Found this book! Thanks anyway. I would delete this post...if I knew how!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 6, 2009)

indy-engineer said:


> Found this book! Thanks anyway. I would delete this post...if I knew how!


Where did you find it? It sounds like it would be useful to me in my job as well.

BTW, when did your Rose co-worker graduate?


----------



## indy-engineer (Mar 6, 2009)

We have another Rose-Hulman graduate and he still has it in his possession. Both of these guys graduated in 1996. It has a lot of useful info in one reference. We found generator, NEC, and per unit info in it as we've studied the new practice power exam. I thought it would lessen how many books I have to bring to the exam.


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you sure you are comfortable using a book published in 1988 for NEC info? Either there is a new edition I am not aware of or you are a brave soul.

Don't take this as a flame or anything but I personally refer to the 2008 NEC for 2008 based NEC questions. You should too.


----------



## indy-engineer (Mar 9, 2009)

Michael Huntwork said:


> Are you sure you are comfortable using a book published in 1988 for NEC info? Either there is a new edition I am not aware of or you are a brave soul.
> Don't take this as a flame or anything but I personally refer to the 2008 NEC for 2008 based NEC questions. You should too.



No, Michael, I won't substitute the 2008 NEC with this book. I just made mention that we found some things in there. I will definitely have the official book.


----------

